# BBQ T-Shirts?



## burntends (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi All,

Had a question for all of you. I have created a line of BBQ Themed T-Shirts that I sell online and am looking for new places to sell and or market them. I was hoping some of you may have some ideas of magazines I can place ads in or websites that may carry that type of thing.

Thanks,

Rusty


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Rusty! This forum has sponsors who advertise and promote their products right here, you could send TulsaJeff a PM and see what it takes to do it. I'm sure there would be a lot of members interested in them but you would need to clear it with Jeff first.


----------



## burntends (Sep 3, 2012)

Dave, thanks for the reply. I have requested some info via the "advertise" link. Do you know if that goes to Jeff or would I be better off sending a PM?


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 3, 2012)

That's probably your best bet, I'm sure Jeff will see it.


----------



## burntends (Nov 4, 2012)

Dave,

Thanks for the help earlier. We now have the site up under the featured sponsors section. Hoping people like what they see.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 4, 2012)

That sounds great , do you have "Pocket T's" ? I like to put my 'pocket therm. and phone there so I don't lose them...:)-


----------



## burntends (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi there, thanks for checking out the gear! We can do a Pocket T for you of any design, the artwork may have to be reduced a little bit in order ti fit on tis type of shirt. Did you have a certain design in mind? If your interested just let me know and I can make that happen for you. You can order online and shoot me an email from the contact link on the site letting us know that you would like your order as a Pocket T, just provide the same name and address that you used on in the shopping cart to place your order.

Thanks


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 4, 2012)

BurntEnds said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the help earlier. We now have the site up under the featured sponsors section. Hoping people like what they see.



OK, I give up.  Where is the "featured sponsors section?"  Got a URL?


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 4, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> OK, I give up. Where is the "featured sponsors section?" Got a URL?


It's on the right side of the home page (you might have the advertising turned off) but here is a link:

http://burntendsgear.com/

Oh and BurntEnds, Thank You for being our newest site sponsor!!!!!


----------



## smokedreb (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone know of a good website to have your shirts made online? Last weekend I went redneck and cut out lettering and spray painted my shirt to have 'Smoked Reb BBQ' on it.


----------



## burntends (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the interest in the gear! We have a added a *Special discount code* for SMF Members - Use code: *SMF1112* at check out to receive your discount today!


----------



## pote05 (Nov 5, 2012)

Too Bad no Big Boy sizes....


----------



## burntends (Nov 5, 2012)

Pote05 said:


> Too Bad no Big Boy sizes....


What Size are you looking for? We carry up to XXL on the site. A special order can be accommodated  for larger sizes. Please let me know what your interested in and I will be happy to see what can be done.

thanks, 

BurntEnds


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 6, 2012)

But... can you get 3xxx ????? I'm a big boy


----------



## cmayna (Nov 6, 2012)

I love that 225 shirt.  Might be a great xmas gift to myself.


----------



## burntends (Nov 6, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> But... can you get 3xxx ????? I'm a big boy


Sure can! 3XL is not a problem. Shoot me a private message and we can work out the details. Thanks for the interest.

BurntEnds


----------



## boykjo (Nov 6, 2012)

I like the pig parts t shirt. the pig parts apron and the bacon weave......Christmas is right around the corner..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to SMF burntends.... Whats the quality of the  t shirt .... Is there a thread count for t's....


----------



## burntends (Nov 6, 2012)

boykjo said:


> I like the pig parts t shirt. the pig parts apron and the bacon weave......Christmas is right around the corner..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the greetings and thanks for looking at the shirts and aprons. You are right on the money as those are some of the most popular designs right now and they make great gifts for our friends a & family but better yet for ourselves. if you have any other questions please let me know, happy to answer any you have.

The shirts are: 

Heavyweight 6.1-ounce, 100% cotton (preshrunk)
Shoulder-to-shoulder taping
Coverseamed neck
Double-needle hem
The Aprons are:

5.5-ounce,65/35 poly/cotton for easy care
Unique fitting system allows for a tailored look by pulling a single strap
Two patch pockets, pen pocket
Measures 22"w x 30"


----------



## boykjo (Nov 6, 2012)

cool.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 7, 2012)

Is it just me or is that website not working?? I've tried to add things to my cart unsuccessfully??


----------



## burntends (Nov 7, 2012)

realtorterry said:


> Is it just me or is that website not working?? I've tried to add things to my cart unsuccessfully??


Hi there, I just tested the cart and everything seems to be working, we havent had any problem with recent orders. What seems to be the issue, maybe I can help trouble shoot?

Thanks


----------



## xxsmokin foolxx (Nov 7, 2012)

realtorterry said:


> Is it just me or is that website not working?? I've tried to add things to my cart unsuccessfully??


I had the same issues.  The shirt designs all worked, but the apron I was unable to click on.........


----------



## burntends (Nov 7, 2012)

XxSmokin FooLxX said:


> I had the same issues.  The shirt designs all worked, but the apron I was unable to click on.........


What apron seems to be the issue, i will have it looked at right away?

thx, sorry for _inconvenience_


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 7, 2012)

BurntEnds said:


> Hi there, I just tested the cart and everything seems to be working, we havent had any problem with recent orders. What seems to be the issue, maybe I can help trouble shoot?
> 
> Thanks


I particularly like the 225 shirts. When I select my size & hit add to cart nothing happens?? When I chose other shirts it worked fine??


----------



## burntends (Nov 7, 2012)

realtorterry said:


> I particularly like the 225 shirts. When I select my size & hit add to cart nothing happens?? When I chose other shirts it worked fine??


First off let me sorry Im sorry for this. We havent had any issues before. I have just updated the cart and it seems to be working on our end. Please refresh your browser window or maybe even try another browser like Firefox if available. Please contact me directly at [email protected] if it still does not work for you and we can place an order by phone.

thx


----------



## roller (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the   I`d rather be smoking a Fatty ....welcome to SMF...


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 8, 2012)

Roller said:


> I like the   I`d rather be smoking a Fatty ....welcome to SMF...


im with roller, my problem is i'd either get arrested on *suspicion* of drug paraphinilia, or mugged by local pillheads thinking i had a bag.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  can ya possibly add  a small fatty pic on it?


----------



## burntends (Nov 8, 2012)

junkcollector said:


> im with roller, my problem is i'd either get arrested on *suspicion* of drug paraphinilia, or mugged by local pillheads thinking i had a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Junkcollector, thats something we can think about, we can always do something custom if your interested.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 8, 2012)

can ya give me a ballpark estimate? my preacher might be offended too until i explained it to him.


----------



## burntends (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy Friday!

Anyone have any grand smoking plans this weekend? I'm thinking Pastrami on the WSM..

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

If anyone is interested in a new screen saver we have this *FREE* up on www.burntendsgear.com (1920x1200). We will be featuring a new saver each week for the next month.

Thanks,

Burnt Ends













Screen shot 2012-11-09 at 2.03.51 PM.png



__ burntends
__ Nov 9, 2012


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice - Like the 225 can that be put on the back of the shirt, with small emblem on the pocket of the T 3XXX shoot me a pm with a price

Thanks and welcome.

Steve


----------



## gmag (Nov 12, 2012)

No offense but $25 each?! I dig a few of the designs but whooo...steep.


----------



## burntends (Nov 15, 2012)

gmag said:


> No offense but $25 each?! I dig a few of the designs but whooo...steep.


No Offense taken. These are all custom designs on a high quality tee. There is a discount code on the site that lowers the price of your total order by a few dollars.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 15, 2012)

gmag said:


> No offense but $25 each?! I dig a few of the designs but whooo...steep.


Go by yer local motorcyce or car dealer..or Disney....way more than 25 bucks...


----------



## gator (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey B.E's,

I just posted it to my followers on Facebook.  Love the line, want to develop a "Gator Knows" line some day. 

Hope this helps get the word out for you.


----------



## burntends (Nov 19, 2012)

Gator said:


> Hey B.E's,
> 
> I just posted it to my followers on Facebook.  Love the line, want to develop a "Gator Knows" line some day.
> 
> Hope this helps get the word out for you.


Gator,

Thanks for the support. Word of mouth is the best advertisement we can get, so I really appreciate it. Checked out your facebook page... Great photos, makes me ready for Thanksgiving to hurry up and be here so I can get that turkey smokin'.

BurntEnds


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Burntends....will check things out! Thank you for being a sponsor.


----------



## burntends (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi All,

Just a few more days until the discount code expires. Save a few $ on your order. Use "_SMF1112_" at check out.

*We will be running a **GIVEAWAY for 3 Lucky Members **starting December 1st. *Check the site on 12/1/12 for full details.

Burnt Ends will giveaway 1 item of choice to 3 lucky winners who have submitted their information on www.burntendsgear.com from 12/1/12 - 12/13/12.

A $25 value + free shipping with-in the US.

Thanks and Enjoy!


----------



## thin blue smoke (Nov 28, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Go by yer local motorcyce or car dealer..or Disney....way more than 25 bucks...


X2--I have bought my fair share of H-D shirts as well as other clothing and $25 for a quality T-shirt ain't bad.

How about $36 for a pair of H-D fingerless gloves that last less than one season or $300+ for a 5K mile oil change/service (which is why I do it myself)?


----------



## burntends (Dec 21, 2012)

Dont forget that http://www.burntendsgear.com/ has a promo code for a couple bucks of the total amount until DEC 31st. Some new fresh designs are in the works for the New Year, be sure to keep checking back.

Burnt Ends


----------



## burntends (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi All,

It a New Year, so we are working on finishing up some new designs. Check back soon as we reveal the new shirts for 2013!


----------



## burntends (Jan 19, 2013)

Burnt Ends Gear Launches NEW DESIGNS! Available today. Take a look and see whats new.

http://www.burntendsgear.com/

Thanks and enjoy!













BurntEnds_Spare_Me.jpg



__ burntends
__ Jan 19, 2013


















BurntEnds_Beer_Can_Chix.jpg



__ burntends
__ Jan 19, 2013


















BurntEnds_Pork_Belly.jpg



__ burntends
__ Jan 19, 2013


















BurntEnds_Pork_Shoulder.jpg



__ burntends
__ Jan 19, 2013


















BurntEnds_vintage.jpg



__ burntends
__ Jan 19, 2013






.


----------

